# Age to spay



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Did a search but didn't find answer so again my apologies if I'm bringing up a worn out topic 

I have done a lot of research on the age to spay and talked to 2 vets and our holistic vet as well as different breeders (or all breeds) in class, etc. I get a different answer from almost everyone and after reading up on the studies, there are obviously no set answers there either, rotties and goldens being the main subjects. My vet wants to spay Sophie after 6 months but before first heat, holistic vet says after first heat, other vet says after 2 heats. 

Given Havanese don't have the risk of some of the issues the larger dogs do after neutering, does anyone have any input on age for Havanese? My vet thinks that Sophie's risk for mammary cancer down the road outweighs the risks that spaying may cause. So suggests before first heat. Right now I am planning to spay her after first heat but would love to hear what some of you think.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The vet recommended waiting until after nine months for the benefits of hormones. The breeder recommended waiting until she was one year old. Truffles did go through one heat. It wasn't a major problem like I thought it would be. She was spayed at one year old.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no consensus on this issue. See my spay neuter thread and judge the pros and cons for yourself


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is probably what I will do too Heather. Glad to hear the one heat wasn't too hard on everyone 

Thanks Dave is that the one with the link to Jean Dodds article? I had already read that, good info but was hoping to find more specifics for the smaller breeds. My vet, as I am sure many others, gives different suggestions depending on different breeds as to age to neuter so am wanting to gather all the info I can before I decide for sure. But right now am thinking after first heat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That is probably what I will do too Heather. Glad to hear the one heat wasn't too hard on everyone
> 
> Thanks Dave is that the one with the link to Jean Dodds article? I had already read that, good info but was hoping to find more specifics for the smaller breeds. My vet, as I am sure many others, gives different suggestions depending on different breeds as to age to neuter so am wanting to gather all the info I can before I decide for sure. But right now am thinking after first heat.


The problem is, no specific studies have been done on small breeds, so if a vet is giving you an opinion on when to spay or neuter a small breed, it is just that, opinion. It is not based on any scientific research. All we can do is extrapolate from the RESEARCH that HAS been done and make a decision that makes sense for us and our specific dog.

I will not Spay Pixel until she is at least a year old... Maybe later, we'll see. My reason for that is, more taphan anything else, the CCL ruptures in dogs with early spay and neuter. i do sports with my dogs, so anything I can do to enhance long-term soundness the better.

As far as weighing between mammary cancers and the cancers that are more common in spayed/neutered dogs, mammary cancers, if caught early, are more treatable. While hemangio and osteo scarcomas are not particularly common in our breed, they are almost 100% killers.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes exactly, there is no solid info out there on the smaller breeds, etc. I have researched this to death and know there are no answers, just thought I'd ask here to get small dog owner opinions to see if I learn anything else to help me with my final decision. 

It's too bad they picked 2 breeds with a lot of health issues anyway to do much of the study on, it's impossible to know how much if any really does translate to the little guys.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Yes exactly, there is no solid info out there on the smaller breeds, etc. I have researched this to death and know there are no answers, just thought I'd ask here to get small dog owner opinions to see if I learn anything else to help me with my final decision.
> 
> It's too bad they picked 2 breeds with a lot of health issues anyway to do much of the study on, it's impossible to know how much if any really does translate to the little guys.


Well, I think the REASON these two breeds were chosen is that they need to do SOMETHING to get a handle on the rampant cancers, especially in Goldens.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Golden Retriever Lifetime Study is doing exactly this http://dogzombie.blogspot.ca/search?q=golden+cancer


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> The Golden Retriever Lifetime Study is doing exactly this http://dogzombie.blogspot.ca/search?q=golden+cancer


Yes, I know several dogs in the study.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Jessica follows this stuff religiously, and keeps us updated on the latest science in this booming area of research.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It's wonderful they are doing that. I hope they make some great strides.


----------

